# Ci0 Easy finisher



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone owns the new "Ci0 Easy Finisher"? I've seen the video on You Tube. Is it a tool I shouldn't live without and does it do that great of a job on finishing or is it hype? Also has it made your other bowl gouges seem obsolete? Thanks for the help?


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

HLW
Yes I have seen the new CiO easy finisher and yes it is a great tool for every turner that wants to keep current with the new tools in the turning industry. I recently made my own CiO finisher using the carbide cutter that Craig Jackson uses on his finishers, I bought it from him and the man has a real winner of a tool here. If you get one you won"t be disappointed. In the past 1 1/2 years I have made nearly 100 tools of my own just because I love making these tools and this Easy finisher and another finisher I made is my very best tool that I use for my turning. I won't say which other tool but they are the best and this of course is only my opinion. Mitch


----------



## bmharris (Jul 7, 2009)

*ci1 and ci0 Tools*

I think you will be amazed with this tool. I am a new turner who is accustomed to sending my bowls flying across the garage with regularity using traditional tools. I still want to learn all of the proper techniques but I also wanted to be productive now. I bought the ci1 easy rougher and roughed three bowls my first night using it and the very next day ordered the ci0. Maybe I am just lazy but I love these tools and spend a lot less time sharpening than before. They gave me a newfound confidence in my work and the desire to learn even more.


----------

